# Bowtech diamond???



## StSebastian (Jul 19, 2009)

Has anyone had exp with the diamond edge w/adjustable draw length?


----------



## Deer 13 (Feb 21, 2007)

I think you want to know about Diamong Razor Edge bow


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

StSebastian said:


> Has anyone had exp with the diamond edge w/adjustable draw length?


I do, and it's a great bow. I love adjustable draw length so you don't have to buy modules or a new cam to get it right. And, it works great. You can even experiment with different draw lengths at no cost to you. That way you are assurred of getting just the right draw length. The goal, other than proper form, is comfort and ease of sighting.

I just bought a used Matthews DXT but the draw length didn't fit, so now I'm having buy another cam and pay a dealer to install it. You see what I mean.

Send me a PM if you have more questions.


----------



## deerhunter21n (May 16, 2007)

*Razor edge*



StSebastian said:


> Has anyone had exp with the diamond edge w/adjustable draw length?


I bought one for my son, who is 14 and it is perfect for some just getting into archery. Draw length can be adjusted from 19" to 29", and 30lb to 60lb. He really like the way it shoots and I agree. I am actually looking at getting myself one to set up as a 5 spot bow. What I dont spend on the bow, I can put it into accessories. Overall its a pretty good bow.


----------



## jlbell (Jun 14, 2009)

They are GREAT bows i bought the razor edge for both my son and my daughter to use and they LOVE them. I mean comon this thing could actually be setup for me to shoot at 60# 30" and then right back down for them to shoot and i can change that all without a bowpress or help.

If your looking for a real versatile bow i dont think you can go wrong with them.


----------



## acsksbs (Apr 19, 2006)

I bought one for myself. set @ 26.5 draw and 60 lbs.. I shoot it more than my other bow.


----------

